# Help bleeding 7 days after transfer



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi guys

I had one embroyo that went to day 5 and was already hatching. The embroyo was put back last sat so I'm on day 7. I've been impatient and been doing preg test with first response and it was negative this morning. Then I have now seen a little blood. Is it all over  surely its to late for implantation bleeding. I'm so devastated already in tears the thought of it being over already is just heartbreaking. This was my first go at ivf.

Please any comments would really help


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

some people bleed and get BFP - some people are still bleeding weeks later and still have BFP - blood on it's own isn't necessarily a problem, you say it's 'a little blood' this could easily be implantation bleeding. i understand your worry but all you can do is hang on and wait another week.. it's not over yet. it's normal to be worried. try and distract yourself as much as possible. It's only over if you have Very heavy bleeding and still BFN, or you are at day 14/15 and still getting a BFN. I got a BFN (it was my first IVF too) so i know where you're at. Best to make the most of the rest of your 2ww. it's not over yet!!!


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi goldbunny,

Thanks so much for your response. I know what your saying is right but I can't help but feel its all over as I'm now getting AF pains and everytime I go to toilet there seems to be a bit more still not red which I suppose is the only hope I have. It's my test date tomorrow so we will see but not hopeful  .

Thanks again for responding and I hope you get your bfp when you start your next cycle   x x x


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

just wanted to say good luck, I know how it feels but there are SO many stories of bleeding which have resulted in  babies, dont hurt yourself mentally too much, lots of love
x


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

Haylie I just wanted to reassure you a bit as I had bleeding 9 days after a 5dt and I got my BFP yesterday at 14 days.  Please hang in there - it's not over until OTD!  I too thought it was too late to be implantation, esp as I had a blast transferred, but clearly it wasn't.  I had about a teaspoonful of red blood, followed by lots of brown, old blood for about half a day, I also had strong AF cramps and really thought it was all over as this was the day AF would have been due.

Do you have any other symptoms? I was very thirsty with a really dry mouth and had a watery discharge (sorry of tmi!)  

Try to be patient and don't keep testing as it will stress you more.  When is your OTD?
I have my fingers crossed for you.
xx


----------



## SarahMck (May 21, 2012)

Hi Haylie..

I'm 4/5 days post transfer with a blasty and I started spotting pink red blood today too. I would have though the same that implantation would had already occurred, so I'm kinda in the same boat, but from what everyone else has said, it could be a good thing


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Didn't want to read and run but wanted to wish u lots of luck!!

Jenna xx


----------

